
Hubble Shot Captures the Biggest "Star Nursery" - manish
http://gizmodo.com/5427429/unbelievable-hubble-shot-captures-the-biggest-star-nursery-nearby
======
dangrossman
I don't like that they're calling it a "shot". It is a picture, but it's no
photograph. All those "gorgeous" colors and structures are added by computers
shifting frequencies we can't see into visible range colors.

